# What Fashion Faux Pas do you commit and will never give up?



## BeneBaby (Oct 17, 2007)

We all do it...but will you admit it?? Whether it's the acid washed skinny jeans you still wear or favorite underwear that has holes in it. I wanna know your wardrobe faux pas and why you won't let it go??

I will forever wear leggings. I don't care if they are out of fashion. They look cute with mini-dresses and long sweater. Plus, I'd rather wear leggings than flash my crotch to the world. I will also continue wearing my Fuggs...I mean Uggs. And Yes I tuck my pants into them. BUT..I can say that I live where it snows, so I wear them for comfort and warmth.


----------



## angellove (Oct 17, 2007)

lol. i love all your threads!






hm... i have a few... not too much.

first, underwear with holes! LOL. they are too too too comfortable for my to throw them away



SSSHHHH

second, too short skirts... OMG.. they look horrid..

thirdly, wearing minis with something revealing! i look like a skank..

and.. um.. i forgot.. lol. i'll update when i rmb...


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2007)

leggings THAT flash your crotch to the world? LOL


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif leggings THAT flash your crotch to the world? LOL LMAO...I fixed it...hahahahah. I like to wear crotchless leggings...


----------



## Solimar (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my uggs! I won't give 'em up.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Ugly elastic shot faded undies. I know better. I do. I have just never made underwear a priority. Oh and Solimar and Benebaby if UGGS are a faux paux I will add that to the list soon because I am getting a pair. I love the idea of not wearing socks with them. AHHHHH comfort!


----------



## Bexy (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my Uggs too.


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am all about my UGGS too...


----------



## Saje (Oct 18, 2007)

I didnt even know Uggs and Leggings were fashion Faux Pax! Everyone I know has them and every fashionable store I know sold them.

I love them both to death and I love wearing them with a jean skirt. What can I say, I look and feel sexy in them. Not skanky at all. (I find it more skanky to wear a mini with stilettos - which I've done too... but thats a totally different story)


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

Uggs are those furry looking mini boots?


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt even know Uggs and Leggings were fashion Faux Pax! Everyone I know has them and every fashionable store I know sold them.
I love them both to death and I love wearing them with a jean skirt. What can I say, I look and feel sexy in them. Not skanky at all. (I find it more skanky to wear a mini with stilettos - which I've done too... but thats a totally different story)

I think you hit the nail on the head here. If you feel sexy in them then you project an image that is positive and fashionable. You are sure of yourself and confident in your look.


----------



## Nox (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO...I fixed it...hahahahah. I like to wear crotchless leggings... Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my uggs! I won't give 'em up. Rock on!




I like my dingy pajamas that I've had since the end of 9th grade. They are so worn, they are practically see through. But I love them!





Also, being lazy putting on a sweater with nothing underneath. I simply button it up all the way and dash out to run errands.

Also, literally getting up out of bed and going out to run errands, without fixing my appearance.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2007)

I match my earrings to my outfit. To me this is a NO NO but i still do it. However, I never match my shoes to my outfit. Too...meh..matchy?


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I match my earrings to my outfit. To me this is a NO NO but i still do it. However, I never match my shoes to my outfit. Too...meh..matchy? LOL...I do the same thing BUT I love it...I didn't even know that was faux paus.!
I actually probably match my accessories to much anyway, my earrings match my outfit which matches my shoes and most of the time my purse as well....LOL. I can't help it I like to cooooorrdinate. (If you've ever watch the movies Boomerang, you know where I got that from).

Let's see I have some old worn pajama's that I love dearly.

I often will coordinate my eyeshadow with my outfit, I don't care what anyone says, I don't like to have on a totally different color scheme on my eyes than I have on.


----------



## fawp (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow! Nice to see so many supporters of leggings and Fuggs! I'm a huge fan of leggings and will never give them up because they are comfortable, cheap, and look damn good on me. Depending on how I wear them, they can make me feel sexy, punk-ish, or both. I also just bought my first pair of fuggs (black, calf lenght) and I love tucking my skinny jeans into them and rolling down the cuff. They're cute, comfortable, and look a lot more stylish than flip-flops. Plus, they're a lot more practical now that they whether is turning cold. When I was younger, I used to love my jean jacket and I wore it with everything. Including non-matching jeans and demin skirts. I didn't give this up until my second year of college. Thankfully, I have switched to a black hoodie.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 18, 2007)

_I'm not necessarily like that with cloths, but I'm like that with jewelry like my chandelier earings I'll never stop wearing them, I think they're fabulous! And I don't care if they're in style or not, I'll keep wearing them.



_


----------



## SalJ (Oct 18, 2007)

Skanky laundry day pants probably. They are too comfy to bin!!

Flip flops in winter, for the same reason.


----------



## Andi (Oct 18, 2007)

My worst fashion faux pas that I still love is my lounging wardrobe. Lots of oversized (from my fiancÃ©, brother etc) t-shirts or sweaters, stretched out sweatpants. Some have holes, some donÂ´t. IÂ´ll put that stuff on as soon as I get home, I HAVE to be comfortable when hanging out at home.

ItÂ´s also pretty gross that I donÂ´t wear any underwear at home, and I eat in bed wearing these ugly clothes. Of course I sometimes spill some yoghurt on my shirt or whatever, but I donÂ´t really bother washing it.

I just love to look all "eww" at home cause I get dolled up when I leave the house anyway. I like it that I donÂ´t have to dress up for anyone at home.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My worst fashion faux pas that I still love is my lounging wardrobe. Lots of oversized (from my fiancÃ©, brother etc) t-shirts or sweaters, stretched out sweatpants. Some have holes, some donÂ´t. IÂ´ll put that stuff on as soon as I get home, I HAVE to be comfortable when hanging out at home.
ItÂ´s also pretty gross that I donÂ´t wear any underwear at home, and I eat in bed wearing these ugly clothes. Of course I sometimes spill some yoghurt on my shirt or whatever, but I donÂ´t really bother washing it.

I just love to look all "eww" at home cause I get dolled up when I leave the house anyway. I like it that I donÂ´t have to dress up for anyone at home.

Okay that is me in a nutshell at home. No one would ever recognize me if they knocked on my door. I pull all of my hair up to the top of my head and clip it. I look homeless.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We all do it...but will you admit it?? Whether it's the acid washed skinny jeans you still wear or favorite underwear that has holes in it. I wanna know your wardrobe faux pas and why you won't let it go??
I will forever wear leggings. I don't care if they are out of fashion. They look cute with mini-dresses and long sweater. Plus, I'd rather wear leggings than flash my crotch to the world. I will also continue wearing my Fuggs...I mean Uggs. And Yes I tuck my pants into them. BUT..I can say that I live where it snows, so I wear them for comfort and warmth.

Hi,
Sneakers...ugg. I wear them everywhere. One would think I didn't own a pair of shoes.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 18, 2007)

I have these jeans that I've had for at least 7 years (got them in Christmas of 2000) and they are faded washed, light colored or whatever and I still wear them. I just like the way they make my booty look. lol


----------



## Andi (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay that is me in a nutshell at home. No one would ever recognize me if they knocked on my door. I pull all of my hair up to the top of my head and clip it. I look homeless. same here. My mom threatened to throw some of these clothes away cause they are so ugly, but I wonÂ´t let her.


----------



## momidoll (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my uggs, they're too comfy and cute to get rid of.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

Umm.. I have these Nightmare Before Christmas pajama bottoms that i had for about 3 years that i won't get rid of. They've had a few holes in them but i just sew them up.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 19, 2007)

erm...tightening my belt too tight? my waist is really tiny and my butts way big in proportion so it's like that's the only way (besides a tailor) to get them to sit properly


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 19, 2007)

-I will always wear flip flops, even when it's cold.

-Sweats and Uggs

-Huge hoodies...even with shorts, sometimes it doesn't look like I'm wearing anything but a hoodie if it's long enough, lol.

If I can think of more I'll add


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 19, 2007)

im a flip flop whore...lol they're just so comfy, reading this topic makes me want to buy some uggs lol


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 19, 2007)

i will always love and will wear guy clothes and shoes (i still cant give it up, like right now im wearing a military guy sweater).


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 19, 2007)

I will always wear shoulder pads, whether they are in or out.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

Hoodies


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm very matchy matchy. I even match my undies to my outfit - orange top, orange bra and pants

I wear white heels sometimes too and I'm not going to stop, LOL


----------



## fawp (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooh...and I forgot about skull scarves and headwraps. I don't care how cliched they've become, I still love them and I will continue to wear them!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 21, 2007)

I dunno.... I gues I wear THE worlds ugliest pj pants aroudn the house. No wonder Hubby and I arent getting along.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

I buy mens 4x tshirts to sleep in and don't care. If someone walked in my house when I'm not going anywhere they would die. I'm all about comfort in and out of the house. I also have a pair of boot cut midrise jeans that I will wear forever and ever until they fall apart, amen.


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 22, 2007)

My purple jammy shirt that used to be a dress/ish from when I was...5..

It's super faded and has holes in my pit(air!) but it still fits and is extremely comfy xD

Leggings and knee high socks. I don't care if they look dumb, they are a necessity for me in the winter since I refuse to wear uniform pants. I go to a private school, so I only wear skirts.


----------



## Saje (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rubiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leggings and knee high socks. I don't care if they look dumb, they are a necessity for me in the winter since I refuse to wear uniform pants. I go to a private school, so I only wear skirts.

Woohoo! Private school uniform skirts FTW! 
I still have mine. Great for those emergency school girl/naughty prof parties!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

lol! my skirt was soo short in high school! either i was way shorter or i looked like a ho.


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 23, 2007)

According to my MIL, my fashion faux pas is going braless. But I am comfortable with it.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 23, 2007)

wearing flip flops to work


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rubiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif knee high socks. so awsome to know someone else wears knee high socks (most of the tights i have are knee highs)!

i wear them with short skirts or just skirts in general all the time!

but i have a strange love for the whole lolita look thing.


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so awsome to know someone else wears knee high socks (most of the tights i have are knee highs)!i wear them with short skirts or just skirts in general all the time!

but i have a strange love for the whole lolita look thing.

Yess!

For my senior yearbook pictures, I plan on wearing lolita~ I'm excited xD


----------



## MindySue (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My worst fashion faux pas that I still love is my lounging wardrobe. Lots of oversized (from my fiancÃ©, brother etc) t-shirts or sweaters, stretched out sweatpants. Some have holes, some donÂ´t. IÂ´ll put that stuff on as soon as I get home, I HAVE to be comfortable when hanging out at home.
ItÂ´s also pretty gross that I donÂ´t wear any underwear at home, and I eat in bed wearing these ugly clothes. Of course I sometimes spill some yoghurt on my shirt or whatever, but I donÂ´t really bother washing it.

I just love to look all "eww" at home cause I get dolled up when I leave the house anyway. I like it that I donÂ´t have to dress up for anyone at home.

I never wear underwear at home either!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 26, 2007)

i have a pair of jeans that that are too long and cos of that the bottoms of the legs are scuffed and tatty and ripped a lot! but i won't throw them away because they're one of my favourite pairs of jeans. i have t-shirts and socks with holes in but the worst thing i do has to be the fact that i love bright colors especially on accesories and i sometimes go overboard


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

flip-flops all the time unless there is snow on the ground. I will change out of my work shoes and wear my flip-flops to the mall.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 28, 2007)

i work out and hang out in the house with a scrunchie in my hair... if im feeling brave, i'll even go to the farmer's market. when i'm feeling bonkers, i'll even rock the side ponytail.

when i am on my period, i looooove big ol shiny beige granny panties, the kind the cut low on your but and high on your waist. always a classic when it peeps out out your pants. my friends are always mortified.

oh- and everyonce in awhile, i will totally peg my pants.


----------



## viverr (Oct 29, 2007)

i love uggs too! but there're too many girls wearing the same color/same style ugg boots.. actually i have a *dirty* confession to make... i tuck my sweatpants-read SWEATPANTS into my boots... i don't care if it's totally unstylish; it's so comfy!!


----------



## nibjet (Oct 29, 2007)

I only wear black shirts and jeans. I have a closet like a cartoon character!

Oh, and sometimes in the wee hours of the morning when my dog wakes me up to go pee, I wear my mom's hot pink crocs outside. I feel a little dirty about it even though it's just for ten minutes at the most.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 31, 2007)

I wear UGGs in male mode after surfing. I think male surfers brought them from Auzzie in the '60's or 70's!


----------

